# sprockers..do they make good pets



## haycroft (29 December 2010)

No i havent got one
but my OHs nan has just got one..almost 3mths old now had it since 6 weeks old(imo abit early)

she has plenty of attention and will have plenty of walks

any info on this cross


----------



## competitiondiva (29 December 2010)

Nice but lots of exercise needed! Do you know if the cocker parent was a working or show cocker? If working then double that amount of exercise!!!!


----------



## Pipkin (29 December 2010)

I`ve got a sprocker, 9 months, dad was a working cocker, mam a working springer....good pets but a handfull and very exciteable....also very very very cuddly and love company. Agree with the above, need lots of walking. Mine is walked twice day and run with lurchers and hes still full of energy!


----------



## haycroft (29 December 2010)

competitiondiva said:



			Nice but lots of exercise needed! Do you know if the cocker parent was a working or show cocker? If working then double that amount of exercise!!!!
		
Click to expand...

ah not sure be honest
the whole litter was black but either parents wasnt

iis this right that they are trying to reconise the sprocker as a breed now..trying to get it regisited with the KC

in my view just another cross or is there a need for them

thanks btw


----------



## competitiondiva (29 December 2010)

I would be very surprised if the could get it recognised as a breed and get KC affiliation!!  I'm open to being corrected but IMO it is just another gimmicky named cross breed!!!


----------



## haycroft (29 December 2010)

Ayla84 said:



			I`ve got a sprocker, 9 months, dad was a working cocker, mam a working springer....good pets but a handfull and very exciteable....also very very very cuddly and love company. Agree with the above, need lots of walking. Mine is walked twice day and run with lurchers and hes still full of energy!
		
Click to expand...

thanks
that what i thought
trouble is my OHs nan is ..wait for it..86 years old a very active and healthy and do go on walks but i think this little girl is going to want more and going to be too much

yes your right very cuddly if she keeps still that is!!

the daughter also got one so end up with the two eventually..so both wil see each other regarly


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (29 December 2010)

As others have said if either parent is a working strain dog they will need lots of exercise every day - you can't wear a spangle out.

No as a separate breed there is no need for them - there are plenty of good vickers and springers around - that's just MO though


----------



## numptynoelle (29 December 2010)

I had a sprocker, we think - she was rescued from a BYB with half a tail as they tried to dock her by slamming her tail in a car door  

She was fairly relaxed for a spangle, but got at least 1.5hrs exercise a day. She was definitely a good doer and a fantastically easy dog to have around. Think she would have benefitted from some agility/gundog training, but she was unexpectedly PTS in the summer so didn't get a chance to find out! 

Mental stimulation seems to be key (as with all spangles) but she was such a fab dog and left a big hole in my heart. Wouldn't have been without her though


----------



## pointergirl (30 December 2010)

Agree with previous comments re exercise of this but hope the KC dont recognise the Sprocker as a breed as there are enough breeds already and some of our oldest breeds are in danger of being lost forever eg The Sussex spaniel. Some people think that crossing two breeds will produce a healthier dog which is wrong as you could end up with the worst traits of both breeds. Also cant believe the prices that are being asked for so called designer dogs especially the Labradoodles.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 December 2010)

Sprocker recognised by KC? The Springer and Cocker were originally the same breed, differentiated by size, the Cocker being the smaller, obviously. So doubtful that it will be re-recognised, if you see what I mean.

My Springer puppies are very different: one is hyper, high energy, one calmer and more cuddly. I would agree with the mental stimulation thing: if Zak is occupied with learning something new then repeating/using it, he's fine. If not, he's up to mischief and stealing socks etc. Despite a good run on the beach yesterday, his first visit, he was still very active for the rest of the day. 

I think your Nan should perhaps have got a less active, maybe older dog. I can see you or your sister being left with a very hyper dog that needs lots of attention.


----------



## cellie (30 December 2010)

My mum and dad have just rescued one.He is  3 1/2  still full of energy and has  at least two walks a day and could play all day long.He was allowed to get overweight  but they are  working on thisNice dog but busy


----------



## CAYLA (31 December 2010)

I agree they can be pretty manic and full on, we rehomed alot of them in the summer, and they where all very nice but very energetic/hyper/crackers


----------



## JoG (31 December 2010)

we have a field spaniel (which was originally bred from a working cocker/springer cross and _is_ KC recognised)

She is a complete darling in the house, she does need a lot of exercise and is very instinct driven to retrieve but she is not manic/hyper/full of it.  She is currently fast asleep on my bed where she will stay till she is told its walk time.....amazing what a bit of training will do


----------



## suzyqet (31 December 2010)

I will have to say as others have said that they need LOTS of exercise and stimulation.
A friend of mine has one, and it is the worst behaved dog I have ever known. It is aggresive, ill mannered, uncontrollable, and super hyper-active. Why? Because it gets  short walks every day then shut in the kitchen because she cant handle him.
I have begged and pleaded with her to do something with him but she wont because she thinks he is too uncontrollable so has given up on him.
He is 18 months old and she has had him since a pup.
She has a young daughter too and although he has shown no aggression towards her, I think it is only a matter of time.
Now this is my only interaction I have had with a sprocker, but, as they say, 1st impressions always stick, even though I know its not the dogs fault.
I think what I am trying to say, that if the dog doesnt get the exercise and stimulation it needs, then it could turn out nasty.


----------



## haycroft (31 December 2010)

thanks for all the replies
hopefully this little sprocker will turn out well mannered..we can hope
otherwise the daughter whos got the boy will have the two sooner than she thinks

i have a 10 mth old whippy and shes a handful..full of beans,into everything an shes not a spaniel

time will tell..i'll update in 6mths time or so and see how things are going..we do visit often and allow my dogs to play with the pup...hasnt been out for walks as yet until abit older

at least im little more knowlegable about this cross now


----------



## Cedars (31 December 2010)

Im interested in this thread because Mike and I are lookig for a spaniel as our next dog, but after being burned by Chloe's breed I'm nervous about the joint problems again.

Presumably crossing spaniel with spaniel will have no affect on lessening the chance of HD?


----------



## CorvusCorax (31 December 2010)

Crossing X with Y, spaniel to spaniel, or greyhound to Great Dane, does not lessen the chances of a hereditary condition being passed on, no. 
Similarly, with a breed like a labradoodle, you get a 50% chance of the pup taking on a labrador coat.


----------



## Cedars (31 December 2010)

So is the myth that mongrels have less problems untrue then? Surely they're just something x something x something etc....?

Should probably start a new thread about this, sorry.


----------



## Ranyhyn (31 December 2010)

I hope she's a young Nan because it'll need a lot of channeling and exercise! xx


----------



## CorvusCorax (31 December 2010)

No worries. I personally don't believe a straight cross cancels out one thing or the other and there are plenty of people who have personal experience with that.
The only, definitive way, to stop hereditary complaints, is to stop dead, the line that it came from by neutering or not breeding from it.


----------



## Cedars (31 December 2010)

*cries* so we could be just as unlucky again, then.


----------



## Ranyhyn (31 December 2010)

Are you looking for a new doggy FH?  I personally would rather buy a purebred with the relevant hip/elbow scores etc if you are talking about a breed prone to HD/ED or indeed any other condition.  That way you do have the best chance of NOT getting an animal with a hereditary condition, however if I was getting a small/medium sized mongrel dog I would probably be more than happy to get it from rescue.  God I hope that helps!!


----------



## CorvusCorax (31 December 2010)

FH, if you're going to pay proper money, £300 and up, for a breed prone to joint issues, then do copious amounts of research, buy from the best, ie, fully tested and from generations of (not just ma and pa) low scoring stock.
Otherwise, go for rescue, private or local, go to a show or working kennel who may have a youngster who hasn't made the grade but is fit and healthy, or go for a breed not afflicted by HD or ED x


----------



## Cedars (31 December 2010)

Kitsune, a long way in the future yet because Chlo needs all my attention until shes better.

But we DID buy a dog with all the right scores etc =[ Ok, perhaps not to begin with, but both her parents have fab scores. =[ 

Rescues will not rehome to us, but we will look again when the time comes.


----------



## noodle_ (31 December 2010)

pets... not really. working dogs , yes,

i have a springer x collie (sprollie if you must give her a stupid name lol).....

shes nuts.  loves her walkes but thank god always flakes when shes at home!.... but you could take her 10 miles and then another 10,rest her and she would want to be off again!,.....


----------



## Ranyhyn (31 December 2010)

Pah you'd be a lovely home for any rescue, they are so fudging stupid sometimes!

So sorry you have had problems, I can imagine the heartache - awful  xx


----------



## Cedars (31 December 2010)

TBF to the rescue, we're NOT the perfect home - Chloe is on her own 9-5, nobody pops in on her. I wouldnt want to rehome to me!! Which is the other reason we got a pup - Chloe HAD to fit in with our lives, and she was so young that she did. A dog that had known anything else, wouldnt necessarily fit and it WOULD be damaging to them.


----------



## noodle_ (31 December 2010)

flamehead said:



			So is the myth that mongrels have less problems untrue then? Surely they're just something x something x something etc....?

Should probably start a new thread about this, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

no.

mines a springer x collie - shes 4 and has elbow displasia and has a back leg which is v. stiff when she gets up....

(she has been seen by 2 major vet hospitals and ive had over 2k of bills... delightful lol)!

so no, not always true!...


----------



## Ranyhyn (31 December 2010)

I'm afriad I don't agree hun.  I have been and helped at many rescues and they do not get any more than a few hours interaction a day (the ones I have been to) They get a morning and evening walk and a little interaction when pens are cleaned etc, but they do NOT get more than any dog would in a home.  How can they?  Most of these are charities with a pretty limited staff count, barring the smaller private rescues the dogs aren't roaming the property enjoying the day with staff etc - they are penned up.  I don't see how that is a better life than going to a home where yes they work but where at 5/6/7pm they will get an owner home who will love and play with them til bedtime etc.  Whereas in a rescue at 5/6/7pm the workers go home for the night and they dogs are alone.


----------



## CorvusCorax (31 December 2010)

What Kitty said. No offence to anyone and as you know I am a supporter of rescues, I know staff are stretched to capacity, but from the ones I have been to around here, they are not all like Cayla, or Cobgirlie, or East Kent, or S4Sugar - there is no way anyone can tell me that bouncing off four concrete walls and a dander up and down a main road/dual carriageway with a volunteer once a day is better than a loving family home where the people work for a living so they can provide for their dogs.


----------



## soloabe (31 December 2010)

Flamehead if you search around there are rescues that will re home with a schedule like that.


----------



## gunnergundog (31 December 2010)

Hi Haycroft......re your nan's sprocker.... as she is to be a pet I would seriously try and get her ball obsessed asap.  A pensioner in my village has a rescue sprocker and lives in sheltered accomodation.....she doesn't even have a proper garden!  However, she takes the dog out on the village green and exercises it by virtually standing still herself and chucking balls for it.  She does also slowly lead walk around the village for hours.....catching up on all the gossip! Whilst this may not be the ideal type of existance for a working bred dog, this one copes admirably:  he's fit, well socialised, friendly, obedient and relaxed around the house.

Sooo....if your nan is not up for walking miles a day, try and get her to get the pup fixated on balls! Gets the dog working up a sweat, satisfies the chase instinct and saves her energy!

Good luck!


----------

